# Sealing wood after turning



## Caoimhin (Jun 16, 2016)

I am curious and in the market to buy something to seal my turnings that really buffs to a nice shine 
Currently i use beeswax only which i like and its natruaL but notice that it dulls. but im interested to know what products you all like and use also if you can post a picture of something with that product on it that would be awesome


----------



## Tony (Jun 16, 2016)

I just started turning but I use Zinsser Bulls Eye Shellac and am pleased with it. Easy to apply, pretty durable finish. Tony


----------



## Tony (Jun 16, 2016)

Forgot the pic!! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 16, 2016)

I use a lot of Minwax Antique oil or Formby's tung oil finish because they're nearly idiot proof. You can increase the shine with additional coats applied, but I rarely shoot for super glossy. Wipe on poly is also a pretty straight forward finish. 

Lacquer is tough to beat if you want a really high gloss finish that dries quickly, but you have to be careful buffing it.

Here's a monkey pod bowl with Minwax Antique oil... Way more glossy than my norm, but it's a good example of what you can get with multiple coats.


 

Red Mallee burl... Same finish but fewer coats.


 

Carob bowl with one coat... Matte finish. If I buffed it from here, I could bring up the gloss a bit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Caoimhin (Jun 16, 2016)

Great thanks


----------

